# Pink collar check, pink leash check, pink jolly ball dbl check!



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

We got Bella a new Jolly ball and she LOVES it! She likes it more than the one with the rope thru it, we will be getting a teaser ball as soon as i can find one.:wild:


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

:wub:


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Should I have made the photos bigger? I did them this way because i was worried about size and them beeing taken down.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Well it looks like she loves her new toy! (The pics enlarge when you click on them and are a good size I think.) Thanks for sharing


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

800 X 574 and photos can't be larger than 800 X 600 so your originals would have been fine... the point of the rule is so everyone can see all of every photo immediately when the page opens, they aren't just looking at one eye and have to scroll up and down and around to figure out the picture is of a GSD.... which also means the smaller photos download much faster.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Awww....I think you have Freyja's identical twin. I got Freyja a Jolly Ball last week and she loves it, but she likes to whip it around like a Medieval mace. We're totally doing the pink trend as well.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

:wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh my goodness!

What a beautiful little lady Bella has become!

She is stunning! 

I demand that we see more Bella pictures on a regular basis!


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Gorgeous dog you have there!!!!

Could you tell me where did you take the Pink collar? I know a girl that was unable to find some for her girl! Thank you!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Aww Sasha is jealous, she only has the smaller jolly ball. ( grabbing keys to buy a bigger one lol)


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I got her 1.5 inch collar at Walmart. She has grown to be a beautiful girl, I love her so much even if she is a Jug head. Not bad for a suposed BYB/Opps puppy . And Ill try to post more pics more often for you LaRen.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

ChristenHolden said:


> I got her 1.5 inch collar at Walmart. She has grown to be a beautiful girl, I love her so much even if she is a Jug head. Not bad for a suposed BYB/Opps puppy . And Ill try to post more pics more often for you LaRen.


You better!

Sin misses his Bella!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes Mam


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Aww, our two girls have the same ball-how cute! Jamie just loves her jolly ball. She now has a blue one that smells like blueberries too. 

Your girl Bella is beautiful. I love pink it is my fav. color so Jamie sports pink stuff too. 

Here is Jamie with her ball.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Uh oh!

I think Sinister has 2 girlfriends now!

Bella and Jamie Lee!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

What a player he's been in the getto to long :rofl:


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Uh oh!
> 
> I think Sinister has 2 girlfriends now!
> 
> Bella and Jamie Lee!


Jamie can have her pink jolly and I am sure she will share her light blue blueberry scented jolly with Sin.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

ChristenHolden said:


> What a player he's been in the getto to long :rofl:


hahahahaha! Aint that the truth!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Ooooo Jamies pretty I love solid black sheppies


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

ChristenHolden said:


> Ooooo Jamies pretty I love solid black sheppies


When are you getting yours?


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

ChristenHolden said:


> Ooooo Jamies pretty I love solid black sheppies


Thank you. I love them also, but I also love dark sables too. In the future I want a dark sable, but I will probably wind up with another black shepherd. I just love the look of darker dogs.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Thank you. I love them also, but I also love dark sables too. In the future I want a dark sable, but I will probably wind up with another black shepherd. I just love the look of darker dogs.


Dark sables and solid blacks are my two favorites.

I will always have a black GSD in my life though.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm not sure when ill get my male  probably a couple yrs. Tho I would like to have another big dog for her to play with. She wears out or poor shar pei he just don't have the same energy as she does, she runs circles around him and tugs on his wrinkles lol


----------

